
Let's use cruise ships. Move ships around coastal cities where needed - usernamebias
https://twitter.com/forwardsanti/status/1242532500431396865
======
a3n
Because that worked so well for the quarantined ships?

Wouldn't be surprised if cruise ship design promotes disease spread, and
hospital ship design does not.

